

Tinymail.me - simple email protection service against harvesting bots - absturz
http://tinymail.me
Good service? Tinymail.me is an email protection service to keep bots from spamming or automatically harvesting your email from forums or classifieds.
======
bkrausz
Recaptcha already does this: <http://mailhide.recaptcha.net/>

Didn't you basically just reimplement that?

~~~
absturz
Didnt know about that :-/ too bad

thanks for your feedback

------
bayareaguy
I prefer <http://www.10minutemail.com>

------
absturz
Feedback would be nice ;)

